# How would you arrange these sprinklers?



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

Here's a rough drawing of my backyard layout & dimensions. It's 6500 sqft of Tifway 419. 
Current irrigation is 4 of those green orbit tripod sprinklers, with 4 separate 100ft 1/2" garden hoses running to each (overkill on the length, but not intentionally), coming from my spigot that has a Melnor 4 zone timer. I only run 1 zone at a time due to my average 50-ish psi water pressure. 
Not the best but this system helped me establish the sod in my front yard last year, and now the new sod in backyard. 
Need to stay above ground for now but looking for opinions on whether there's a different sprinkler placement/ arrangement I should try? Or anything else I could do to improve it (better coverage, more output/shorter cycle time)?
I admit I'm getting a little tired of seeing the green tripods out back, so I'm about to pick up one of the rainbird brass impacts (specs look to shoot further than my orbits do) to test out in a 1/2" inlet spike I have laying around. Also figured lower to the ground maybe I wouldn't lose as much when it's breezy.

Other things I'm wondering about:
- Would it help to buy larger diameter hoses, closer to the actual length needed? Would prob cut out 25-50ft per hose. 
- With the size/shape of the yard Is there any way I can get the majority of the sprinkler heads just outside the edge of the sodded area, so that I don't have to move all 4 of them every time I mow? (Pine straw and mulch beds surround the entire perimeter)

Left and right ones do a part circle facing outwards, center two just go around full 360 the entire time.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Haven't had to design my own, so I will let others comment on that, but just want to make sure you are aware of this free service: https://store.rainbird.com/learn/design-service


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

San said:


> Haven't had to design my own, so I will let others comment on that, but just want to make sure you are aware of this free service: https://store.rainbird.com/learn/design-service


I've heard about that but I've never really looked into because I assumed it was just for planning an underground irrigation system with rotar heads..


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

It might give you a good idea as a baseline. I'm assuming the same rule applies with regards to even coverage, which is you need to overlap them:


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

Anyone else with ideas or opinions on different setups using what I have?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Twangin said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had to design my own, so I will let others comment on that, but just want to make sure you are aware of this free service: https://store.rainbird.com/learn/design-service
> ...


The tool is indifferent to the heads being above or below ground. Can always bury the heads when you are ready.

The issue will be that you cannot get a uniform precip rate with just three impacts and nothing spraying from the outside in. The only way that's possible would be to use something along the lines of an Irrigreen setup.


----------

